# Hanna-Golden Girl in Indiana Shelter!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16466660?mtf=1




Pet for adoption at Petfinder.com! 
Hi! I thought of you when I saw this pet just waiting to be adopted on Petfinder.com! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16466660?mtf=1 



Hanna

Clay County Humane Society
Brazil, IN
812-446-5126 
[email protected] 
*Hanna 
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 


About Me
Hanna is a sweet lady, about 5 years old. She was a stray and would be a great companion, calm and loving. 


Visit My Petfinder Page
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16466660?mtf=1 
*

**I emld. the two IN Golden Ret Rescues for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grrace*

GRRACE can't take her because she's a mix and then they wouldn't have room for the purebred Goldens in shelters.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous 
she looks so like Sally my old dog especially the picture on the right 
I hope she finds a great home soon 
if she were in this country then I wouldnt be able to keep away


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby's Mom*

Ruby's Mom

Wish you lived here!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Ruby's Mom
> 
> Wish you lived here!


me too 
just showed this post to my hubby and he said the same


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hanna*

I just emld. Love a Golden and As Good As Gold for Hanna.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

does she really look like a mix? or could she be a pure golden who wasn't taken care of?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She doesn't look like a mix to me.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate it when shelters put mix on nearly positive purebreds. Is it that they don't get as goldens get older their faces turn white? As for GRRACE, they should know enough about goldens to see that it is much more likely that she is a purebred golden than a mix. IMO, that stinks of them. I hope that another rescue has more sense and helps her out. 

Oh and feel free to forward my opinion to them, maybe they will be shamed into admitting, she's right - let's get this golden to a safe place. Maybe not, but hey, she's going nowhere fast right now with them as it is. Grr.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*As Good As Gold*

As Good As Gold said they could probably take her if they had transport help.
If anyone can help with transport for Hanna, please contact Robin at:
[email protected]

It's about four hours from Brazil, IN (shelter) to As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Bra...s=IL&2y=US&2l=41.746899&2g=-88.050301&2v=CITY


----------

